# 7D2



## Richard8971 (Nov 26, 2015)

Now that prices have dropped a lot since the 7D2 has been announced, I decided that it was time to trade my trusty 7D in for a new 7D2. 

I got it a couple of days ago and from my first impressions I must say this is one heck of a camera. It feels very well put together and I took it out this morning for some sample shots and this thing is lightening fast. I even tested my Tamron 1.4 tele on it and even at f8 it didn't hesitate to focus, even in poor light. 

I did some online research and found that the Sandisk Extreme Pro compactflash cards were much faster than the equivalent SDHC cards. Hmmm, I would rather that Canon put 2 compactflash slots in rather than one and the other... strange.

D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2015)

CF cards are still faster yet. 

SD card speed is rated for a new card. 

Do some more research and look at the minimum rated speed. That's what you get for a used card. 

Note: by doing a low level format, it will speed up again for one use, then its back to minimum speed. CF cards do not have that issue, they go full speed all the time. You can do frequent low level formats, but the card wears out much quicker because every memory cell on the card is written to in a low level format.


----------



## Richard8971 (Nov 26, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CF cards are still faster yet.
> 
> SD card speed is rated for a new card.
> 
> ...



Oh, I have always used CF cards, I like them much better than SDHC for the reasons you listed.

I just meant that I don't understand Canon's reasoning for using both. Pick one or the other. Actually, I like that back, they should have put 2 CF slots into the 7D2. If they had put 2 SDHC slots into the 7D2 it would have severely limited the camera's performance.

D


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 27, 2015)

Richard8971 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > CF cards are still faster yet.
> ...


The reason is simple:
Protecting sales of 1DX, which is much more lucrative, including EF lenses.


----------



## weixing (Nov 27, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


Hi,
Sarcasm??

Anyway, coming from a 60D and 6D user, I got lots of SD card, so I'm happy it got a SD card slot... I only brought one fast CF card as my shooting card and use my old SD cards (not as fast as CF card, but still fast enough) as the backup cards. 

Also, SD card are more common and many notebook had builtin SD card reader.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 27, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


Here are my numbers, shot with well used cards that have not been recently low level formatted, 10FPS mode and 1/500 second shutter speed
SD card - Lexar professional 64G card, 1000X speed
CF card - Lexar professional 32G card, 800X speed

RAW and large Jpg to both cards - 17 shots to fill buffer
RAW and no Jpg to both cards - 18 shots to fill buffer
RAW and large JPG to compact flash only - 17 shots to fill buffer
RAW and no JPG to compact flash only - 17 shots to fill buffer

I would like it if someone else tried this with a 1066X card to see if it makes a difference....

Somehow I don't think that the SD card is slowing down the performance


I think they put it there for convenience.... a lot of laptops and display devices accept SD cards.... I can stick my SD card straight into my TV..... can't do that with a compact FLASH


----------



## candc (Nov 27, 2015)

this is what you get with the lexar 1066 cf card according to the digital picture:

"Lexar 64GB Professional 1066x UDMA 7 Compact Flash Card (Max. Read/Write Speed: 160/155 MB/s) in the slot and the 7D II captured between 46 and 49 frames in 4.7 seconds (or less) to again match the rated speed but far exceed the rated buffer depth. With this Lexar card installed, two additional frames were captured .1 second apart every .2 seconds for a post-buffer-filled performance of 14 frames in 2.27 seconds or about 5.7 fps. This rate is faster than some cameras shoot with an empty buffer and I'm guessing that this rate continues until the card is filled."


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 27, 2015)

candc said:


> this is what you get with the lexar 1066 cf card according to the digital picture:
> 
> "Lexar 64GB Professional 1066x UDMA 7 Compact Flash Card (Max. Read/Write Speed: 160/155 MB/s) in the slot and the 7D II captured between 46 and 49 frames in 4.7 seconds (or less) to again match the rated speed but far exceed the rated buffer depth. With this Lexar card installed, two additional frames were captured .1 second apart every .2 seconds for a post-buffer-filled performance of 14 frames in 2.27 seconds or about 5.7 fps. This rate is faster than some cameras shoot with an empty buffer and I'm guessing that this rate continues until the card is filled."


Was that shooting RAW only? or some other setting... I might need to go card shopping tomorrow


----------



## candc (Nov 27, 2015)

yes that is raw only. i bought a couple after reading that. i have never had any issues with outrunning the buffer.


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 2, 2015)

I did some shooting and played with my 1.4x Tamron tele and it worked perfectly with the 7D2. Auto focus was dead on and fast even in low light. Truly f8 AF, not like my wife's Nikon D7100 which claims AF at f8 but her tele sucks with that camera body. 

D


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 2, 2015)

candc said:


> yes that is raw only. i bought a couple after reading that. i have never had any issues with outrunning the buffer.


Got one of the cards.... took 47 shots to fill the buffer....


----------



## candc (Dec 2, 2015)

Eveready bunny!


----------



## arbitrage (Dec 6, 2015)

This site did a full comparison of CF and SD cards in the 7D2. http://www.cameramemoryspeed.com/canon-7d-mark-ii/fastest-sd-cf-card-comparison/

The fastest CF they tested was 1066x Lexar. The fastest SD was Sandisk 95MB/s card.

If you look at their data, if you put a SD into the 7D2 you look to be losing about 26 shots in a 30second burst.

In my own testing I lost about 3-4 shots using the SD before the buffer hit compared to just using my CF (note my CF was only the 1000x Lexar, not the 1066x but my SD was the one mentioned above).


----------



## LukasS (Dec 6, 2015)

Had both Lexar professional (CF and SD ) for my 7D2. CF allowed me to capture around 55 images before camera started to slow down, where as the SD around 50 images (only RAW).

I've returned the Lexar CF card (twice) - it broke quickly (first within 2 weeks, second after 4 days after receiving it). Right now I'm using Sandisk Extreme PRO UDMA 7 (160MB/s) and it works great still around 55 images until it slows down.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 10, 2015)

I am a little puzzled about the "wears out fast" nature of doing low-level format every time on a SDHC card. I have always done this after every shooting session, and never had a card go bad. My cards are 4 years and 5 years old.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 10, 2015)

NancyP said:


> I am a little puzzled about the "wears out fast" nature of doing low-level format every time on a SDHC card. I have always done this after every shooting session, and never had a card go bad. My cards are 4 years and 5 years old.


I believe the "wear and tear" of an SDHC card will only appear after performing a few thousand low-level formatting.
But before that the card housing will be broken.

I would say that an SD card with five years of frequent use, is at risk of failure by mechanical damage.


----------



## cold_penguin (Dec 11, 2015)

This refers to the number of times it can be erased (each location must be erased before it can be written with a new value). Up to 64GB cards have a lifetime of about 10,000 erase cycles. Larger cards use a different type of flash with a lifetime of 100,000 erase cycles.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 11, 2015)

cold_penguin said:


> This refers to the number of times it can be erased (each location must be erased before it can be written with a new value). Up to 64GB cards have a lifetime of about 10,000 erase cycles. Larger cards use a different type of flash with a lifetime of 100,000 erase cycles.


To reach 10 000 times erase files, it would take many years. Before that, the SD card housing would be broken anyway.


----------



## mustang (Dec 13, 2015)

*Hidden feature in Canon 7D2.*

Hidden feature in Canon 7D2.

This pictures was published on a Swedish site. Du anyone know that the last menu item is? The menu was discovered after an trip to the servicecenter..

http://www.fotosidan.se/forum/showthread.php?t=160079&page=45

Goggle translate:

https://translate.google.se/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fotosidan.se%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D160079%26page%3D45&edit-text=


----------



## weixing (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: Hidden feature in Canon 7D2.*



mustang said:


> Hidden feature in Canon 7D2.
> 
> This pictures was published on a Swedish site. Du anyone know that the last menu item is? The menu was discovered after an trip to the servicecenter..
> 
> ...


Hi,
Look like a feature for the technician to calibrate the phase detect AF with the help of dual pixel AF... That would be nice if it's available to user, but might put AF calibration product out of business... 

Have a nice day.


----------

